

Why You Really Need A Co-Founder (Or Two) - mixmixmix
http://codepreneur.tumblr.com/post/57717923667/why-you-really-need-a-co-founder-or-two

======
jejune06
I disagree that another person's full-time commitment is the greatest
validation your idea can have.

Sure, it's one data point. It's one validation. But both of you may be
"delusional" in the sense of thinking you have a valuable idea when you really
don't (yet). Generally speaking. This happens a lot when things change, and
startups pivot, but the team remains the same.

I was curious why your post didn't include anything about reaching out to
users, user testing, doing customer development, etc. I would say THAT is your
starting point to see if your idea is validated for product/launch fit, and
then go for product/market fit.

The greatest validation is product/market fit. You have growing number of
users, traction, money flowing in... and so forth. that is the greatest
validation.

You can sell yourself and your vision pretty well to someone else to become
your cofounder, but I am not convinced it's the "greatest validation" your
idea can have. Especially since your "idea" most likely will go through
iterations and change.

I do agree, though, that having a cofounder really helps. But not for the
reasons you said.

